# Question about o-rings



## SarChasm (9/4/18)

Hi all

Some context:
I've always been intrigued by the difference in taste between tanks and drippers. Having only ever owned tanks, BBB -> Troll RTA -> Ammit 25, I've recently bought a 2nd hand Peerless RDA Special Ed.
After inspecting it when I got home, I found the top cap/airflow adjusting part was crazy tight and unable to turn/adjust airflow. I had to use a chopstick to push it out through the bottom of the cap.

My question:
After laying it in some Milton (because you can't be too sure right?  ), I've heard it's tight because the o-rings need to be replaced.
I wanted to know if o-rings are atty specific or is it one size fits all?
Additionally where does one purchase extra o-rings?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (9/4/18)

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Some context:
> I've always been intrigued by the difference in taste between tanks and drippers. Having only ever owned tanks, BBB -> Troll RTA -> Ammit 25, I've recently bought a 2nd hand Peerless RDA Special Ed.
> ...


I dont know about them needing to be replaced, but Ive had 2 RDAs with this issue, My Troll was the worst, I simply removed 1 of the 2 o rigs as advised by a fellow forumite and that sorted the tightness for me. for some others it sometimes helps to put a little VG on the rings to make it a bit smoother.

Try removing one of the 2 o rings on the deck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/4/18)

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Some context:
> I've always been intrigued by the difference in taste between tanks and drippers. Having only ever owned tanks, BBB -> Troll RTA -> Ammit 25, I've recently bought a 2nd hand Peerless RDA Special Ed.
> ...



In my opinion The top o-rings in a RDA doesn't play much role as RDA rarely leak (correct me if I am wrong) but I have only have had one RDA so far.
O-rings are of specific sizes and are atty specific. In case of RTA a wrong o-rings can cause a massive leak.

Ps. I have seen some o-rings packets for sale on fasttech.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (9/4/18)

O rings come in a all sorts of materials and like everything else come in different grades of quality.
Normally the O rings for atties are the standard material (type of rubber).

What happens sometimes after the O rings are washed and re-assembled the O ring wasn't quite dry and although the assembly is easy with a "wet" O ring when it dries it becomes "stuck".
Trying to force it to come apart tends to "pucker" and damage the O ring, now it will not work as well as it was intended.
After washing and drying use some (tiny amount) of lubricant ..... PG will work. 

Further, some O rings swell in cross section and diameter with use which will even make re-assembly difficult, again PG will help.

Then there are the poor quality (usually poor material quality) ones - not much can be done, best to replace.

For the RDA atty you are talking about, two O rings help to stop the top bit from wobbling when fitted.

I would suggest use an O ring with a smaller diameter you can go down by 2mm without much trouble it will make it much less tight and easier to operate. The cross section of the O ring must remain the same as the original.

Lastly don't forget to lubricate them.


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm (10/4/18)

Thanks all for the info peeps, quite useful.

So I coiled and wicked the Peerless last night, added some juice onto the airflow o-ring but still no turning. Ended up pushing it out from the bottom again, adjusted accordingly and replaced.
I know it's because I'm not used to life with an RDA, but are there longer 810 drip tips available? It gets hot really quickly and I was vaping at 0.3 ohms at 65W, not sure where to put my lips


----------



## Hallucinated_ (10/4/18)

SarChasm said:


> Thanks all for the info peeps, quite useful.
> 
> So I coiled and wicked the Peerless last night, added some juice onto the airflow o-ring but still no turning. Ended up pushing it out from the bottom again, adjusted accordingly and replaced.
> I know it's because I'm not used to life with an RDA, but are there longer 810 drip tips available? It gets hot really quickly and I was vaping at 0.3 ohms at 65W, not sure where to put my lips


There is a reason why the peerless RDA is very cheap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (10/4/18)

SarChasm said:


> Thanks all for the info peeps, quite useful.
> 
> So I coiled and wicked the Peerless last night, added some juice onto the airflow o-ring but still no turning. Ended up pushing it out from the bottom again, adjusted accordingly and replaced.
> I know it's because I'm not used to life with an RDA, but are there longer 810 drip tips available? It gets hot really quickly and I was vaping at 0.3 ohms at 65W, not sure where to put my lips


Had the exact same problem when I first got my Peerless SE. It can get nuclear hot very quickly. I found a couple different 810 tips at a few local vape shops that made it far more comfortable. Most 810 tips fit fine so just go browse around. It will come down to your preference. Just note that tips with the extra o-rings on them don't fit that great. Stick to smooth ones without extra rings. The one I currently use (it now lives on my Sherman) is by Bearded Viking. Also, my Peerless bottom o-rings have never become fully loose and I've had it in regular rotation for the better part of a year. I think it's just a design quirk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

